# Child Visa 101



## Siri1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am PR holder living in Sydney,Child born in India.
Applied 101 visa on : 26 nov 2012 in India
and child traveled to Australia on visit visa and currently living in Au.

on 14- Mar-2013 : got letter from CO that initial assessment done and child satisfies the core criteria for grant of the visa.Before he is able to proceed with his assessment of my child application the child needs to depart Australia.*Applications will generally be finalized in accordance with current average processing times*, so they did not mention time frame when the child will get visa after they depart Australia

1. Can I know if any of you have faced this situation. In how many days or months did you get the visa after child departed Australia?
2. or if child was already in India, in how many days/months did the child get visa after he was placed in queue for processing?


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

What I heard/read was that, when the CO is about to grant the visa, the applicants generally go to nearby countries like NZ. So, I guess the grant should take couple of days, but I am really not sure about this though.

We have applied for child visa on 31-Dec-2012 and finished our medicals on 04-Mar-2013. CO sent a mail that the file is under process. Since there is no timeframe given by CO, we are bringing our child on visitor visa for now.

When did you finish your medicals?

Regards
Chandra



Siri1 said:


> I am PR holder living in Sydney,Child born in India.
> Applied 101 visa on : 26 nov 2012 in India
> and child traveled to Australia on visit visa and currently living in Au.
> 
> ...


----------



## Siri1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi chandra123,

Medicals finished end of Feb.
I had replied to case officer that I cant depart the country for indefinate time as I have a job and another son in my care.Case officer called me back to discuss about my situation and said, there are no slots to grant visa in month and April and they can only grant visa in mid of May. He asked me to depart county end of May and the visa will be granted in 2 weeks.

immigration officer considerate but took 3 weeks to get back to me.

I suggest u talk to case officer first before you get the child on visit visa, as you have to depart the country again for PR visa.

Siri1


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Siri1. Good luck.

We did contact our CO and told her that we are applying for Visitor visa. But received general response like the child visa is under final checking. 

So, at this point its unclear when the visa is going to be finalized. As my wife has to re-join the work, we are going ahead with visitor visa. But going out of country for 2 weeks when the visa is going to granted, seems like issue. 

Hoping for the best.

Regards
Chandra



Siri1 said:


> Hi chandra123,
> 
> Medicals finished end of Feb.
> I had replied to case officer that I cant depart the country for indefinate time as I have a job and another son in my care.Case officer called me back to discuss about my situation and said, there are no slots to grant visa in month and April and they can only grant visa in mid of May. He asked me to depart county end of May and the visa will be granted in 2 weeks.
> ...


----------



## james_avsd (May 19, 2013)

Hi Siri/Chandra,

My wife is due in Sep 2013 and travelled to India to deliver our baby. I am PR holder and planning to apply offhsore Child Visa 101 once my child is born.

I also planning to apply visitor Visa and bring them here while 101 Visa is being processed.

Can you please let me know if I should 
1.) First apply for ofsshore Child Visa 101
2.) Then apply Visitor Visa( I hope Visitor Visa Subclass 600) to bring them here while 101 is being processed.

The reason I am asking is because the "Sponsored Family stream" says that
_Sponsored Family stream: for people travelling to Australia to visit their family. You must have a sponsor who might be asked to provide a bond. You must be outside Australia when you apply and when the visa is decided. *You cannot apply for another visa after you have arrived in Australia*._

So if I apply for Visitor Visa Subclass 600 and bring them here will it affect my child visa 101 processing, which I applied when they are in India?. While my application for Visitor Visa will anyway affect my 101 Visa


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

Yes. 

Soon after delivery, get the passport and apply for Child Visa 101. 

Then, once you plan to bring them here, apply for Visitor Visa (Subclass 600). This takes around 1week to 2 weeks. As for as I know, this does not affect the child visa processing.

Regards
Chandra



james_avsd said:


> Hi Siri/Chandra,
> 
> My wife is due in Sep 2013 and travelled to India to deliver our baby. I am PR holder and planning to apply offhsore Child Visa 101 once my child is born.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Siri and chandra,

Need your help for me... Myslef and my wife is PR holder and we blessed with a ababy 2 weeks back in India.Presently I am in sydney and I am planning to apply for 101 soon..

Do we need to wait until CO allocates to apply for Visiting visa?
Normally vising visa is issue for how many months?
Any other tips in this matter would be great help!!!Please share your experience ...

Also do we require an affidavit from Indian consulate in sydney to apply for Indian passport? if u have any experince getting affidavit from sydney indian consulate, please share...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

I am also in same situation. We traveled to Aus on last Jan to validate our PR and i am planning to go permanently on Jan 2014. 

Can any one help me what all document or checklist needed for 101 visa. Now i am in the process of getting my child passport.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Shyam,

Nobody seems to be checking this thread.If you have any information , please keep me posted on this thread.

I need to get an affidavit from Indian consulate in sydney in order to apply for the child passport in India,

Good luck with your process.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All
I am in the same boat as you are/were. I m PR holder planing to move in 3 month time to Aus. My baby is due in Sept'14. 

So I wanted to know Visa 101 is taking 14 months of processing timelines, so I am planing to get my wife & Child on vistor visa to Aus. In the mean time I will start processing my Child visa & partner/Spouse visa??

I also was told by another fnd tht getting a child in Aus on Visitor visa could be problematic as there could be vacination/medical required for young child, which could be very expensive as thy dont have medilink/insurance. plz suggest


Wat do you suggest?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Highly unlikely they would be granted a tourist visa because you are PR. They are automatically a risk of overstaying. No they wouldnt be eligible for medicare. I suggest you make the application offshore for a spouse visa when the child is near due or born.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am in Sydney and my wife and Kid are in India. We applied child visa 101 on feb 2014 and looks like it take 18 months. So if i want to bring my family to Sydney i need to apply visa 600 right?

If so how long it will take to grant 600?
once my family is here in Sydney how to do medical for my kid for 101 visa? and i think they will ask PCC for both of us, so can we get it from Australia?


----------



## submon (Jun 28, 2012)

Siri1 said:


> I am PR holder living in Sydney,Child born in India.
> Applied 101 visa on : 26 nov 2012 in India
> and child traveled to Australia on visit visa and currently living in Au.
> 
> ...


Hi Siri1,

I am planning to apply for Child visa 101 for my son who is 4 months old now. Can you please let us know if PCC and Health examinations are required to be done while applying the visa application at VFS global in India or this should be done when a case officer is allocated.

Many thanks,
S Mondal


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

My Son is in India and myself and my wife in Australia.My son got PR and his first entry is before March 2015. He is one year 6 months old. Can he enter Australia without his parent's escort.I am planning to bring him with his grandmother and uncle. Is it compulsory that any of the child's parents should be with him while travelling/entering to Australia.....Could anyone help me please?Based on this I need to plan my travel to India........


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Siri1 said:


> I am PR holder living in Sydney,Child born in India.
> Applied 101 visa on : 26 nov 2012 in India
> and child traveled to Australia on visit visa and currently living in Au.
> 
> ...


Hi Siri1 ,
Could you please tell me how did you create new application for your child? I am in the same boat Please help me I am stuck how can I create application for my new born baby through my immi account as my child is born outside of Australia and I got PR in August 2016 (I applied my visa through agent) and now I want to apply visa for my child by myself through immi account because I dont want to spend money... how can i proceed? I've filled the forms (40ch and 47ch) and now want to create application through immi account. When I login through my Immi Account, I can't see visa sub class 101. Could you please help me in this regard? How to create application for my new born baby he is now 2.5 months old and I am worried because I am getting late day by day... Please help me!!

Regards,
Zeesharp


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Child visa 101 cannot be applied online. You have to prepare all the required documents and need to submit it via local VFS centre of child's residing country.

check this link out;
Australia Visa Information - In Pakistan - Visa Types - Family - Child


----------



## NIKKK1234 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi, im still patiently waiting for my visa grant. Im 21 years old i applied thru vfs last feb 2018 but until now dec 2018 theres no update. I passed all the requirements needed. Can someone help me why it takes to long?


----------

